# husband didn't come home from work last night



## mybbyboo

He works at a restaurant from 4:30 to midnight sometimes stays late to help with dishes but never is home later then 3 am. He called at 9pm last night saying he'd be home around 1ish. I woke up at 7am he's not home and still isn't at 10:15 am. I called the jails and local emergency rooms. Idk what to do I'm so scared!


----------



## Topanga053

Any updates yet? 

Did you call DH directly? Does he have a cell phone? What about the restaurant? Maybe they can confirm what time he left and maybe he said something to them about where he was going.


----------



## mybbyboo

He called three hours ago off someone else's phone. Said he be here soon. Hasn't got here yet! He doesn't have a phone but he's clearly up to something. Don't have a good feeling about this!!


----------



## sophxx

I hope he's turned up with a very good explanation.


----------



## skyesmom

did you call the restaurant to see when he's left? just to have something to compare his story to, whatever it is.


----------



## Kristalebear1

Try searching the number in facebook it might pop up an acct so you at least know who he's with... If you think he might be up to something then maybe remember it and call it back later and block your call most likely it'll go to VM. 

Hopefully he is safe and all is okay. Maybe he went to a co workers and just fell asleep?


----------



## ClairAye

My ex did this ALL the time. Have you heard from him yet?


----------



## babifever

I would be livid!!


----------



## mybbyboo

He's done it three or four more times since then. I'm so over it


----------



## babifever

mybbyboo said:


> He's done it three or four more times since then. I'm so over it

So are you staying with him?


----------



## Kristalebear1

mybbyboo said:


> He's done it three or four more times since then. I'm so over it

I would think something is really up. And I would kindly (or you know not so kindly) remind him he has a family that is much more important than whatever he is doing at whoevers house, that has him coming home so ridiculously late. I would tell him that you dont need to know what's going on to know that whatever has him gone for hours on hours after he's off can not possibly be as important as his child and his wife. 

Some men (boys) are stupid, dont put up with it, love can hurt but it will always hurt if its a one sided highway, eventually you either get off at the exit, or your other half joins your lane. He who has nothing to hide, hides nothing.


----------



## babifever

Sorry didn't realize your post was from April


----------

